# fiberglass repair help!



## moblackty

18' kenner vision need fiberglass repair on bottom. Questions
1. 6" spot about 1" wide, threw gel coat into glass. Is it absorbing water into glass as no leaks inside hull?
2. Can't get fixed locally, could I seal with regular fiberglass resin and catalyst to stop any water getting into hull's glass?
3. any input will be appreciated, have a liitle fiberglass experience from way back in surfing days but that was on building/glassing surf boards.

Thank you for your thoughts Moblackty


----------



## smooth move

might try marine tex, pretty easy to work with.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Mercedez Fiberglas (832) 438-9128


----------



## GT11

How deep is it into the fiberglass? I had a gash the was 16" long but only about 1/8 - 3/16 wide x 1/8 deep and I just gelcoated and blended it. If you aren't deep in the glass you can just gelcoat it.


----------



## ddakota

as said, you can gel coat it easily if its not too deep. Or, you can use MarineTex epoxy putty. That stuff is easy to work with and is bullet proof. Sand it good, spread the putty and let it dry.


----------



## OldManOwen

This is what came up on search. It's another forum not sure if anyone cares, if so please delete.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/277965-help-repairing-small-gelcoat-chip.html#b

Nathan M Owen
SSGT USMC RET

Katie Couric while interviewing a Marine Sniper, asked:
"What do you feel when you shoot a terrorist?"
The Marine shrugged and replied: "Recoil."


----------



## troutsupport

George in Pearland South Texas Boat works ... http://southtexasboatworks.com/

will treat you right and be fair


----------



## asaenz33

Yep George in pearland !


----------



## ATX 4x4

yellowskeeter said:


> Mercedez Fiberglas (832) 438-9128


X2


----------



## TOM WEBER

My understanding is that the exposed glass will not absorb water.


----------



## Stuart

TOM WEBER said:


> My understanding is that the exposed glass will not absorb water.


But it will wick water into the rest of the hull causing all kinds of problems.


----------

